# Found tons of bottles



## Canadianeh (Mar 3, 2017)

I found quite a ton of bottles any prices or values?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 3, 2017)

Those would all be in the $1-$20 range I think, with most around $5 or so.  Where are those Vitality bottles from?  It looks like you're local to me judging by the Pure Spring bottles but I don't remember seeing those Vitality bottles before.


----------



## Canadianeh (Mar 3, 2017)

How is one to sell these? 
The vitality bottles are from Petawawa Ontario, found the 30oz online for 15 a piece the clear 10 haven't found anywhere. My wife is a local and they use to sell it here


----------



## Canadianeh (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm up in Petawawa


----------



## RCO (Mar 3, 2017)

there actually all in really good condition but I doubt there worth a lot , I have a couple vitality bottles , is a clear embossed bottle that is from 30's / 40's era , and then by the 50's / 60's they used the acl bottles , they actually survived rather late , might of been operating until late 70's or later from what people have told me , I know they lasted that long cause I saw a vitality bottle that said no deposit on it and looked newer than acl I have 

I don't have a 30 oz vitality yet but saw one in an antique mall a few years ago , was only $10 or $15 which seemed really low , the only reason I didn't but it was I had no space at the time for 30 oz bottles


----------



## RCO (Mar 3, 2017)

the Uptown bottle is neat too , from what I read it was also made by Pure Spring , I don't have one yet or seen that many of them 


for Vitality , the acl / red label bottles aren't actually that hard to find , I've seen them for sale in antique malls all over the place , but the embossed bottles I rarely see and only ever seen a couple for sale over the years , they seem to be very hard to find 

this is kind of the opposite of most other bottles , often the embossed bottle is very easy to find and the acl bottles are much harder to find in good condition


----------



## Canadianeh (Mar 3, 2017)

That was a lot of info thank you. Is there a point in trying to sell any of them ?
i have like 30 or 40 of the oz ones haha


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 3, 2017)

Canadianeh said:


> That was a lot of info thank you. Is there a point in trying to sell any of them ?
> i have like 30 or 40 of the oz ones haha


Depends on how you're planning on selling them.  It's not really worth it to try to sell them on Ebay but I'm sure you could get some money for them from an antique store or on Kijiji if you want to get rid of them.  That sort of bottle is pretty easy to sell at flea markets from my experience but obviously not everyone is just going to sell something at a flea market.


----------



## RCO (Mar 4, 2017)

Canadianeh said:


> That was a lot of info thank you. Is there a point in trying to sell any of them ?
> i have like 30 or 40 of the oz ones haha



how many bottles did you find ? you have 30 or 40 of the vitality bottle ? 

I find bottles sell surprisingly well at yard sales , I've sold a few of my extra's or under $5 value bottles at them over the years , its a good way to unload some lower price range bottles that are taking up space 

as for antique stores that might buy them ? unsure to my knowledge there isn't any in the Petawawa/Pembroke area at this time ? at least not any big ones with a large assortment of bottles


----------

